# Winchester Ranger Model 120



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

Anyone know if there is available bird barrels for this 12 gauge? I bought one with a bent barrel and it needs to be replaced. It was a slug barrel, but I want to camo it and use it for waterfowl or turkey. Any suggestions???


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2004)

Never mind, I've got one coming from TX. Found a 27" on Ebay w/ modified choke for $76.00 shipped!!!!!!


----------

